# another devfs + zip drive problem

## Qubax

i've already read the two last posts about zip drives and devfs

-> using scsi emulation does nothing, or in other words, there does not magically appear an ide/scsi/... when i insert a disk as discribed in a post

-> additional lines in /etc/devfs.conf to create (in my box) hdc with LOOKUP,... created hdc, but did not work with the partitions hdc1 and hdc4

got the right link through booting with zip in drive -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/

-> everybody mount /dev/hd*4 for zipdrive use, but i have to use hdc itself to make it work. i had to do this all my RH distributions, and also with the boot disc from GENTOO i was able to make it work just with hdc itself.

is there somebody with new ideas to make it work?

has somebody tried the patches for devfs?

some more information about the box:

asus a7v motherboard with on board promise controller

----------

## smtanner

"using scsi emulation does nothing, or in other words, there does not magically appear an ide/scsi/... when i insert a disk as discribed in a post"

HMM. Too bad, works for me.

----------

## smtanner

Is it possible you don't have the correct options compiled into the kernel to support scsi emulation?  BTW, this is how Mandrake (which uses devfs) does it.

----------

## pjp

Isn't there a requirement for CD-RW to add something like ide=scsi in  the menu.lst file?  Wondering if there is something similar for zip.

----------

## smtanner

To use scsi emulation for my zip drive, I put hdd=ide-scsi in menu.lst

----------

## Qubax

Where do you think an error in kernel might be for scsi emulation?

i made my kernel by 

```
make menuconfig
```

 and enabling scsi emulation (i think it was in ide/atapi/...)

where do i exactly have to put hdc=ide-scsi in menu.lst? i think it should be somewhere "near" kernel

----------

## pjp

Something like 

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hd16 hdd=ide-scsi
```

Being sure to replace hda6 and hdd with your information.

----------

## Qubax

great, it works

so i proudly present my final zip drive howto:

kernel : enable scsi emulation (when using make menuconfig under ide/ata...)

in /boot/grub/menu.lst add hd*=ide-scsi to kernel parameters, so it should look like this 

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hde1 hdc=ide-scsi
```

when i boot i can see that he looks at the zipdrive and recognizes that there is no disc

when you put a disc into the drive there is /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/(disc,part1-4)

now you can put this path into your fstab, or as a nice additional work go and put some lines into /etc/devfsd.conf

```
LOOKUP ^hdc$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc hdc

REGISTER ^scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname hdc

UNREGISTER ^scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink $devname hdc
```

with this you get your zip drive with the name you can see during boot, just replace hdc with your drive name and look at your scsi path

i hope i didn't make a typing mistake

at last, everything works (i already tried out eject  :Smile:  )

thanks to everybody helping me

there is just one answer to my questions missing

why is /dev/.../lun0/disc working for me, but part4 wont, cause everybody seems to mount part4, i also saw this with my RH, where there was used /hdc4 for mounting, what didn't work, i have to use hdc or in other words partition disc, where is the differenz to all other people with a zip drive

its no problem, cause everything is working, but i'm interested

----------

## smtanner

Which part you mount depends on how the disc was formated (I think this is true anyway).  If the disk has it's original formatting and has not been reformatted by you, then part4 should work.  Have you reformatted these discs per chance.

----------

## Qubax

a thing i can remember is, that RH sometimes reported that the disc capacity was wrong (i think there was too much space avaible), but that occured just sometimes, so i think i formated the disc under an other OS (don't wanna speak it out) with the iomega software, but it made no difference. cause i used the original software i think it should be ok

----------

